# Two Stainless Damascus Knives



## robert flynt (Apr 19, 2016)

The big one is made from billet made by Mike Norris and has a curly maple handle. The small one is about the size of a paring knife. The maker of the steel, I'm not sure of. The handle is snakewood.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 19, 2016)

Those are gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2016)

Incredible !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2016)

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 19, 2016)

Is the big one snakewood?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 19, 2016)

Drop dead gorgeous Robert. Whats the info on the last one?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 19, 2016)

I am going back to stick making. Lol. Man post more pictures

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 19, 2016)

Fabulous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 19, 2016)

Nice, nice and better than nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 19, 2016)

Thats some serious eye candy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 19, 2016)

CWS said:


> Is the big one snakewood?


Both of the two posted in the same picture are snakewood. I posted that picture by mistake,sorry.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 19, 2016)

Robert we don't mind those kind of mistakes at all!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 19, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Drop dead gorgeous Robert. Whats the info on the last one?


It has a blade made from a billet Mike Norris stainless twisted damascus. The handle scales are curly maple and the guard is 7075 T651 aviation aluminum. Welded 440c to billet for the full tang handle so I could two two blades from it. The billet was very pricey.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2016)

Super fun to look at. All gorgeous but that last one really draws me in the most.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 19, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Super fun to look at. All gorgeous but that last one really draws me in the most.


You'll probably like the tapered tang also.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 20, 2016)

Robert, can you post some tutorial how you make those guards because I really like that. 
Amazing knives !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 20, 2016)

Molokai said:


> Robert, can you post some tutorial how you make those guards because I really like that.
> Amazing knives !


Yes, I will do a full tang and a hidden tang guard for you in the near future.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## MEB02 (Apr 21, 2016)

the lines on the second are very nice. like alot

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## wombat (Apr 21, 2016)

Beauties!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Apr 29, 2016)

Those are amazing. I wish I could spend a month by your side learning a small fraction of what you know to make a knife that looks 1/10th as nice and I would be happy. Magnificent work sir.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 1, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> Those are amazing. I wish I could spend a month by your side learning a small fraction of what you know to make a knife that looks 1/10th as nice and I would be happy. Magnificent work sir.


Anyone is welcome in my shop. The two in the first picture I delivered to customers at a friends hammer in, attended yesterday. While there I sold 5 more so I will be able to start the finger guard tutorial in a few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

